# Full list of lab test?



## Kerri (Jun 25, 2011)

Since being diagnosed as hypothyroid two months ago, I've been getting bits and pieces of blood work done. Unfortunately, the entire scope only covers TSH, free T4 and free T3 (just had free T3 done today - still waiting on results).

I'll be returning to my doctor on Wednesday and would like to request a full blood work-up to give us the whole picture.

Is there a complete, comprehensive list of lab tests that I should request that would ensure that I'm covering all of my bases?

Thanks for your help!
Kerri


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Kerri said:


> Since being diagnosed as hypothyroid two months ago, I've been getting bits and pieces of blood work done. Unfortunately, the entire scope only covers TSH, free T4 and free T3 (just had free T3 done today - still waiting on results).
> 
> I'll be returning to my doctor on Wednesday and would like to request a full blood work-up to give us the whole picture.
> 
> ...


Ha, ha!! Just so happens!!

Here you go!

TSI (thyroid stimulating immunoglobulin),TPO (antimicrosomal antibodies) TBII (thyrotropin-binding inhibitory immunoglobulin), Thyroglobulin Ab, ANA (antinuclear antibodies), (thyroid hormone panel) TSH, Free T3, Free T4.

You can look this stuff up here and more.........
http://www.labtestsonline.org/

TSI
Normally, there is no TSI in the blood. If TSI is found in the blood, this indicates that the thyroid stimulating immunoglobulin is the cause of the of a person's hyperthyroidism.

http://www.medicineonline.com/topics/t/2/Thyroid-Stimulating-Immunoglobulin/TSI.html

Good luck and let us know if the doc was amenable to running the labs you have requested.


----------



## Kerri (Jun 25, 2011)

Thanks again, Andros. Seriously, I'm so thankful I found this site - I'd be stumbling around blindly without a clue otherwise! Will let you know how it goes.

Kerri


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Kerri said:


> Thanks again, Andros. Seriously, I'm so thankful I found this site - I'd be stumbling around blindly without a clue otherwise! Will let you know how it goes.
> 
> Kerri


You have to get to the bottom of this. Those labs will separate the wheat from the chaff.

Go to the links so when you request the labs you can speak knowledgeably about them. Please don't say you got them off the net. LHM! Doctors just hate that.

Just say a friend wrote them down for you or some such. LOL!


----------



## Kerri (Jun 25, 2011)

I'll be sure to do that LOL! I've seen some people chat about vitamin and calcium levels and what not. Is that something to explore after I have this baseline?


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Kerri said:


> I'll be sure to do that LOL! I've seen some people chat about vitamin and calcium levels and what not. Is that something to explore after I have this baseline?


Thyroid disease (any autoimmune really) does render some of deficient in minerals, vitamins and electrolytes; yes.

So considering doing something about it is a very good idea. I take a lot of supplements and electrolytes. Get good nutrition for my vitamins except I do take B-complex as I am not a big fan of meat.


----------

